
Tesla whistleblower complaint points to accounting oddities, two sets of books - AndrewBissell
https://twitter.com/orthereaboot/status/1225099330903736320
======
appleiigs
I'm not an accountant, however, all the large corps I've worked at had 2 sets
of books. The accounting group has its own set of books based on accounting
rules. The tax group has another set based on tax laws and regulations. One
difference I know about is depreciation/amortization. A made up example is:
gov't gives tax incentive for certain investments by allowing the asset to
depreciate over 3 years, but the accountants say the useful life is actually 5
years.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Yes, as some commenters point out in the thread, it's possible that there are
benign explanations. It's Tesla's responses to his inquiries about the
discrepancies and firing him which raise red flags IMO.

In-house accounting software is also a rarity even at large corporations with
two sets of books.

